# Water riding Crosby and Green Bayou



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

cleaning up





i was skimming over the water in this one


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Great vids, I wish it was that nice up here the only water around is frozen, but fun to ride never the less!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It would be great to do that after playing in the mud. Looks like a great time!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> It would be great to do that after playing in the mud. Looks like a great time!


It makes it NICE!! that water hole at Crosby he was in cleans the mud out of the frame nicely! get home and don't have to wash for hours... takes about 20 minutes to rinse off what mud you get on it on the way back to the truck.. :bigok: 

Good vids!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I see you've been playing in my backyard [ Greens Bayou]. I helped build all of the trails out there and can leave from my backyard to ride them. Be careful playing in that bayou....if you would've traveled another 50 yards down stream you would be kissin' the brute bye bye..it drops off a good 8 to 10 FT there.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

yea i know it does!! my buddy lost a grizzly there last yr..we recovered it down by the concrete bridge


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hard lesson.....Hit me up with a pm next time you go out there.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

Sure thing..once it warms up again ill be out there


----------

